# JL Audio Fathom subwoofer advice needed



## Flavio (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have ordered a Sunfire CRM-2 5-channel set and I want to add 1 or 2 subwoofers to it. I have pretty much decided to get the JL Audio Fathom series (mainly because of WAF) but am undecided which one(s)?

What would better integrate with the Sunfire's, a single f112, a single f113 or dual f112's? Dual f113 might strethc my budget too much. I have a large room (7500 cu.ft) and I like to play at reference levels. Specs on the f113 show the -1.5dB point is at 87Hz so I am a little worried there will be a gap because the Sunfire's only play from 100Hz up.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack Flavio!

This is hard to say... I do not know of anyone posting regular here that owns the Sunfire speakers. With that much room I would suggest a pair of either... if you have the budget, go for a pair of the f113's. My room is much smaller at 1800ft^3 and I have a pair of PC-Ultras and dual 15" Soundsplinters in the back... the Behemoth. All I can say is awesome!


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

From my experience with the Fathom 113 it matches really well with just about any speakers and with its "EQ" placement is not as critical.

I would say it all depends on how big your room is and how much bass you want. a single 113 is very impressive, dual would be awesome. 

You may not want/need that much as the speakers you listed are rated for a max output of 115db, i would think depending on the room a single 113 might be able to keep up with it. Although dual is always better.


----------

